# I often wonder......



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Did you ever notice, we see post after post as the excitement grows with the release of new kits, folks can't wait to get thier mitts on these kits! Then, the kit is out, everyone is anxiously talking about waiting for it to arrive in the mail or at the LHS, then they get it, open it and perouse the parts tree's. "I'm doing this, I'm going to do that with MY kit...", and on and on. Then after a few weeks, we start to see some emerging builds, generally from the same few people, and that's it. Hundreds of folks talking, nobody's building this stuff! Fear? Hoarders? Lack of computer skills to post photos? What is it?!! 

Granted, some of these upper skill level kits take time, and with many folks adding all kinds of electrical doo-dads and metal parts, it does take longer to produce a completed build, but some of these things have been out now for well over a year or two, and you just don't see much going on. I thought when the Big Franky kit came out, we'd see all kinds of builds of him! That thing was on my Grail List FOREVER!!! I did one in resin, I'm working on a second one right now, and a third is waiting in the rafters! Are people spending too much time on the computer TALKING about building, and not ACTUALLY building enough? I try to spend at least 20-30 minutes at night working on something, and the littlest bit of work still helps your build progress. I do my computer stuff in between patients during the day, and I don't even turn it on at night. (Unless it's to view an auction on ebay!) I know many folks can't do this. I just feel like we should be seeing sooooo many more builds from a group this large! 

I say, ICKS-NAY ON THE COMPUTER-A and get out the glue and get to work!
Anybody else see this happening, or is it just me? :roll:


----------



## skinnyonce (Dec 17, 2009)

Tim Nolan said:


> Did you ever notice, we see post after post as the excitement grows with the release of new kits, folks can't wait to get thier mitts on these kits! Then, the kit is out, everyone is anxiously talking about waiting for it to arrive in the mail or at the LHS, then they get it, open it and perouse the parts tree's. "I'm doing this, I'm going to do that with MY kit...", and on and on. Then after a few weeks, we start to see some emerging builds, generally from the same few people, and that's it. Hundreds of folks talking, nobody's building this stuff! Fear? Hoarders? Lack of computer skills to post photos? What is it?!!
> 
> Granted, some of these upper skill level kits take time, and with many folks adding all kinds of electrical doo-dads and metal parts, it does take longer to produce a completed build, but some of these things have been out now for well over a year or two, and you just don't see much going on. I thought when the Big Franky kit came out, we'd see all kinds of builds of him! That thing was on my Grail List FOREVER!!! I did one in resin, I'm working on a second one right now, and a third is waiting in the rafters! Are people spending too much time on the computer TALKING about building, and not ACTUALLY building enough? I try to spend at least 20-30 minutes at night working on something, and the littlest bit of work still helps your build progress. I do my computer stuff in between patients during the day, and I don't even turn it on at night. (Unless it's to view an auction on ebay!) I know many folks can't do this. I just feel like we should be seeing sooooo many more builds from a group this large!
> 
> ...


As a newbie to the group, and only just getting back into modelling I find gathering info very important right now, so as to be prepared for the build/s when the time comes. and there's a ton of info here, some confusing at times but all good none the less.. I did post a test picture once so thats not a problem. Just need to finish the spray booth and play with the airbrush a bit, But all in all I am ready to start on at least a less complcated build/s to cutt my teeth here.. I do plan to put my builds up here for constructive/critiscisam, when i build a few. 
But I do agree there seems to be only a handful of builders at any one time posting stuff, I'm guilty of lurking here (just to gather info) but am anxious to get building something..

skinny..............


----------



## Bruce Bishop (Jan 17, 1999)

It is not just you. I am sure there are many reasons for this. 

For me it is mostly not enough time and/or not being in the right mood to actually build a kit. That and having a huge selection of what to build next in my own basement of unbuilt kits makes it hard to know what kit I will build next. 

I did get motivated by a visit to my friend, who has been building or working on several models the last few months. 

And seeing postings of recent builds of Nosferatu spurred me on to build the Nosferatu kit, after having it sitting around for a year or two. 

I had also wanted to build Iron Man once I decided I could easily slightly modify the pose and build a custom base for it, so he got done, and without sitting around at all! 

I even decided to build (and I did!) four cartoonish old Lindberg monster kits and put them on a custom base, after having had them waiting in the basement for probably ten or so years.

Very recently I have assembled, puttied, and painted the Galaxy Quest Protecter ship, but now it has sat for a month while I get back in the mood to put on the decals, do the little bit of detail painting needed, and to paint the base.

I will never be able to build all the kits I have bought over the years, but I do have an exciting selection to choose from!


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

It's very simple really, we don't want to finnish. It's like a love affair, exciting in the begining, heated, passionate durring, and painful and depressing in the end.


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

I agree for the most part. I don't have much free time, and recently that has gone away with personal issues right now. I have dropped a couple of forums I used to visit, but I still spend too much time online. 

I *do* have a couple of kits in progress, and hopefully will finish them this year :tongue: I also put off doing my vehicle/mechanical kits because I haven't done one since I was a kid and don't feel I could do one to the standard I want (I know I know, I will never get to that skill level if I don't practice!) I *am* getting closer and closer to just trying one straight out of the box and see what I can do...


----------



## Dracula (Jun 5, 2005)

Ductapeforever said:


> It's very simple really, we don't want to finnish. It's like a love affair, exciting in the begining, heated, passionate durring, and painful and depressing in the end.


I agree with you on the love affair point but for me is learning new painting skills. I still am involved with model railroading and it is so easy for me to finish a project because painting is straight forward, but figure painting as I have seen by our master painters on this board and AFM are outstanding. 

I am a perfectionist and as far as I get is the build and seam filling however when it comes to painting I am lost.


----------



## WmTodd (Feb 11, 2010)

I see what you are saying, and I would say I have to pretty much echo Skinnyonce's sentiments. There is a HUGE wealth of info here that if I didn't find, I would be lost in trying to put this kit (J2) together. Add to that Model Man's video tuts, your sharing info on paint....I feel way more confident than I would otherwise. 

AND, it's a fun place, but yes, I need to keep myself in check on my internet browsing.
Progress continues in spurts, as I wait for things to arrive, like fiber optics, etc.... the lighting conundrum still baffles me, there seem to be so many options, all of which I know little about. :lol:

I figure that will solve itself in time.

Meanwhile, I need to get back to work, just checking in...

After the J2, I hope to be doing the Pod and the Chariot, and I have a C-57D waiting to be done as well. ALso looking into some of the nice garage kits for 2001.... As well as the Moebius Seaview and Mini Sub. 

I figure I have enough to keep me busy this year, between work, fine arts (I paint) and modelling (my "me"-time). 

PLUS trying to put this laser machine to good use.


----------



## getter_1 (Oct 21, 2008)

I don't build enough of the kits I buy. I'm sure everyone here has stacks of kits that they haven't finished. But also, I think some of us (like me) are critical of their own work and may not be comfortable with showing off their work. 

Oh and I'm totally guilty of spending too much time on the computer playing games. I'm sooo guilty of that.


----------



## Mr. Franz (Apr 17, 2009)

Well, I love spending time on this site because I learn so much by reading what's here and by looking at the high quality work that is posted. I am working on kits nearly year round but usually only on weekend afternoons. It bothers me some that I now have so many unbuilt kits piling up on shelves and in closets, but then I remember what is was like earlier in this decade when Polar Lights stopped releasing new figure kits and Moebius and Monarch did not yet exist. Now, if I can only retire someday so I can have more time to build models!


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Don't get me wrong, I love coming on here and looking at everyones work! It keeps me motivated too, as well as giving an opportunity to see kits built that I might not have even given a second look at! It's a great place to make friends too, and I've learned so much from so many people I can't even say enough good things! I think I just look at some of these posts and think, "man, way too much free time on thier hands...." I mean, do we REALLY need a video on how to wash parts?!


----------



## WmTodd (Feb 11, 2010)

Seeing how I've never washed a model until now....I have never taken this pasttime as meticulously as I do now, and there's a great "zen" kind of relaxation to it that I'm not getting anywhere else in life at this time, I do find all those videos friendly and helpful.... 

Anyway, back to the salt mines. :drunk:


----------



## skinnyonce (Dec 17, 2009)

Tim Nolan said:


> Don't get me wrong, I love coming on here and looking at everyones work! It keeps me motivated too, as well as giving an opportunity to see kits built that I might not have even given a second look at! It's a great place to make friends too, and I've learned so much from so many people I can't even say enough good things! I think I just look at some of these posts and think, "man, way too much free time on thier hands...." I mean, do we REALLY need a video on how to wash parts?!


I like to think of it as social net working, (facebook -twitter) only with funnier people and cooler stuff to look at, and learn.. and as a newbie I welcome the video's modelman does I have learned alot from them, saving me frustrations and money /time..if he's willing to produce the video's, im willing to watch them, I guess if a person has more time than others he/she can do what they want with it...


----------



## aurora fan (Jan 18, 1999)

I've been a member for a long time and posted pics of my favorite kits. It was an exciting time when we were new and discovered this place and made many friends (and still do) with similar interests.

I still buy and build kits but mostly come here to interact, view others models, learn of new releases, and learn new ideas. This is a great forum!

Nowadays, I don't feel the need to take pictures of my models. I don't have a reason or excuse for not posting pictures. I tell you one thing, that WOLFMAN builds and builds and posts and posts! He's amazing and very talented! I hope everybody follows his example and continues to show off their good work. Don't be a lurker like me. Theres no excuse. At least not one I can think of!


----------



## Matthew Green (Nov 12, 2000)

I own a restaurant. The Monster Cafe. www.monstercafesaltillo.com And as much as I like building and painting kits, I like the finished product better. SO....I have my waiters build and paint my kits. They do a much faster job and I don't get paint all over me. Then I display it in our display cases. If it's something I don't like I tell them. Paint it this way etc. etc.


----------



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)

Like most of us, I too have a large stash of boxes that I admit is a bit of a security blanket kind of thing, but I build and paint whenever I get the chance. I'd have to agree with Getter1 in that I feel somewhat intimidated by the truly remarkable skills some of you have. So I hesitate flooding the forum with my BU's.
Also, the few times I've taken pics to post, I can't seem to get the color/lighting decent enough. So I guess its a technology thing too.
In any case, this is certainley the most helpful and sometimes downright hilarious forums I've been a member of.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Ironically, sometimes I feel I "show off" too much.

"Oh great, there's Lou again. What is it now? Is he gonna make us look at his vacation slides again?"

I'm not blessed with a lot of people in "the real world" who are interested in my models, so I'm more than happy to show them off here. Just let me know if its too much


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

WmTodd said:


> and there's a great "zen" kind of relaxation to it that I'm not getting anywhere else in life at this time,


My daughter and I were talking about this last weekend.
She spent an hour or so just scraping parting lines and re-scribing some detail on her kit.
After that she commented on how relaxing and recharging it was.


As for me and my kits.
I've always been a slooooow builder.
A year or two is about average between when a kit hits my bench, and it is finally done.
Sometimes even longer.
Very rare are the kits that excite me so much, and require so little prep that I can finish them in a few months.
It also doesn't help that I really only build about 5 months out of the year. Jan-May.
Trying to get things done in time for WF.
After that, it's summer time, and I am outside and have other things pulling my time.
Then fall rolls around and it is doing my halloween decorating. Then another couple weeks taking it all down and putting it away.
Next thing I know, the holidays are here, and it's time to build kits again 

For me, the fun is the process, not the actual completion.
Though it is nice to finish a few every year and get some new stuff on the bench.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

I've always been a slow builder. For me, right now that "problem" is exacerbated by back problems which don't allow me to sit or stand for any great length of time, and the fact that I have little to no work space. As such, I spend far more time on these and other forums than I do building--just my way of staying "in the game" and keeping up on the latest news.


----------



## skinnyonce (Dec 17, 2009)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> Ironically, sometimes I feel I "show off" too much.
> 
> "Oh great, there's Lou again. What is it now? Is he gonna make us look at his vacation slides again?"
> 
> I'm not blessed with a lot of people in "the real world" who are interested in my models, so I'm more than happy to show them off here. Just let me know if its too much


Ahh Lou! 
how can one get tired of seeing really good craftmanship, You just keep on posting the fine work you do, I dont think anyone will mind


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I also have a large stash that I add to far quicker than I am capable of building. But retirement looms soon and I hope to spend a fair amount of time in my shop once it does. I don't know if I will ever build all the kits I have but I will die happy trying. I also am like some of the others have said, learning the skills and trying to emulate some of the magnificent work here. I am definitely getting better all the time and am picking up tips here and from the mags. And I do spend too much time browsing the internet for news and information to enjoy this modeling hobby even more. But I have posted some pics of my recent work that are in my photo album here if you care to take a look.

By the way, I saw something in a post about videos here on different techniques. If anyone would post the link to these, things like washes and dry brushing etc., I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

I think for most of us, life has a nasty way of getting in the way of our building...I know I only have maybe one full day a week to put in on modeling so I have to maximize what time I DO have...when I post pics it's usually a schwack of 'em at once, but odds are the pics were taken over the space of a couple-three weeks. Right now I'm coming off my "Zombification of Vicki" build and I need to catch up on working around the property (weed-wacking the winter's growth), so I'll have a couple weeks to decide what I want to work on next. Decisions, decisions... :freak:


----------



## yorkd (Mar 14, 2010)

i also agree.i have more kits than i could ever build.mostly due to space.i still have a star trek voyager model i bought back in 95 that is still in the box.it took me 3 years to finely get my jp t rex and raptor built and painted.i only just got my laptop this last july and its hard to turn it off because of all the great modeling sites.in fact i need to try and shut this off and get back to my j2.


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

I had to laugh this morning, I got an e-mail from an old model building friend who I keep in touch with (She's a woman no less, and a good model builder!). She misses the hobby, and has started another model site up to get reconnected with old model friends!! I told her to get out the glue and off the computer!! LOL!! Ironic.

You guys are all great to be around, I never get tired of looking at your work. (Especially yours Lou, your very talented and your builds are inspirational). Keep up the good work!


----------



## Dave in RI (Jun 28, 2009)

I blame the computer, or more specifically, the Internet. 

It is both a blessing and a curse. 

Up until about 1997, I spent alot of my free time devoted to model building. Then around 1998, I bought my first computer and got to see what all the hoopla for the Internet was about. I guess you could say the rest is history. The wealth of information and entertainment at one's fingertips can be quite addictive and before you know it, you've spent the entire evening at forums or looking stuff up.
I recently lost my Internet service for 3 days. I thought I'd go nuts not being able to read my e-mail or vist my regular forums. It really has become a part of my life.


----------



## skinnyonce (Dec 17, 2009)

Dave in RI said:


> I blame the computer, or more specifically, the Internet.
> 
> It is both a blessing and a curse.
> 
> ...


That pretty much sum's it for me also, 
Plus this day and age you have to know how these darn things work for keeping in touch with friends, work, etc, etc,


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

Speaking only for myself, when I got back into building models about 6 years ago, it took me a long time to work up the courage to post a pic of my work because we see so many utterly fantastic builds on this site. It was like Wayne and Garth meeting Alice Cooper: "I'm not worthy." Finally, I was so proud to have finished my Invisible Man that I just couldn't resist. I soon figured out that there was really no need to worry. Everyone here is nice and tolerant of those with less ability/experience. And I've learned a lot by looking at the work of others. So if you're hanging back, take it from me, the site does welcome the work of all.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

PF Flyer said:


> Everyone here is nice and tolerant of those with less ability/experience. And I've learned a lot by looking at the work of others. So if you're hanging back, take it from me, the site does welcome the work of all.


Oh, absolutely! We all had to start somewhere, and I've met very few modelers who weren't more than willing to share whatever tips, tricks, and techniques they've learned along the way. I'd guess even the most talented modelers realize this hobby is one constant learning curve.


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

My problem is fear - the fear of not being able to get that kit again when I'm ready for her. Hence buy now so I'll have less worry later .... and hence my stash starts piling, and piling ....


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

^That's why I have 1,000 models in the basement.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

PF Flyer said:


> Speaking only for myself, when I got back into building models about 6 years ago, it took me a long time to work up the courage to post a pic of my work because we see so many utterly fantastic builds on this site. It was like Wayne and Garth meeting Alice Cooper: "I'm not worthy." Finally, I was so proud to have finished my Invisible Man that I just couldn't resist. I soon figured out that there was really no need to worry. Everyone here is nice and tolerant of those with less ability/experience. And I've learned a lot by looking at the work of others. So if you're hanging back, take it from me, the site does welcome the work of all.


Those are a great set of models PF. The Invisible Man is superb and if that was your first build since remodeling you have nothing to be ashamed of. And lots of other neat ones. Not only that but you seem fairly prolific as well.

By the way, Boone? We went up and rented a cabin on a mountainside from a guy in the office many years ago there. Haven't been back and it has been about 30 years. Really pretty up that way. My sister owns a cabin on a mountainside near Murphy now and we have spent some time up there over the past 4 years.

Oh, and my modeling experience is similar to yours. And I finished my Invisible Man over the past holidays. Building from magazine builds and getting hints here and elsewhere I am definitely improving. I should be posting my completed PL Witch in the next couple of days.


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

Yeah, Boone. It was a long snowy winter in the southern Appalachians so I had some time to build (as long as I didn't need to use a rattle can in the cold). I've slowed down some lately; now have the Moebius Frankenstein in the works (I've admired yours and dklange's); really trying to take my time because I like the iconic pose. I second everything you and others said about the constant learning process; I can do a credible figure, but really need to work on the sci-fi vehicle skills. Got a big Flying Sub that I haven't had the nerve to tackle--yet.


----------

